# MetallicA



## Shevchenko (27 Luglio 2015)

E' assurdo che non ci sia una discussione su questa band a dir poco straordinaria. Loro sono i Re incontrastati. Inutile aggiungere altre parole.

Lasciamo che a parlare sia la musica


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Luglio 2015)

Niente da dire. Sicuramente hanno dato molto alla musica e al Thrash Metal. Peccato per gli ultimi dischi, avrebbero potuto dire la loro anche in questi ultimi 10 anni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Luglio 2015)

Ummm ho 2 band della mia vita ... I floyd e i 'tallica ...  ... Non posso esprimere un giudizio


----------



## Butcher (27 Luglio 2015)

Non c'è un topic perché non c'è nulla da dire


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Luglio 2015)

li ho seguiti fino a st.anger, poi ho mollato.  

gran gruppo anche se ormai come tanti di una certa età vivacchiano sulle glorie del passato. 
i miei dischi preferiti sono i primi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Luglio 2015)

Mio gruppo preferito in assoluto,ho ascoltato i primi quattro album centinaia di volte.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mio gruppo preferito in assoluto,ho ascoltato i primi quattro album centinaia di volte.



Master L ho consumato prima in cassetta poi cd


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Master L ho consumato prima in cassetta poi cd



Niente cassetta io,non sono così vecchio 
Il mio preferito però è Justice


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Niente cassetta io,non sono così vecchio
> Il mio preferito però è Justice



allora si , tecnicamente e a livello compositivo.. farei : 

Justice
Master
Ride 
Black album

però c'è da dire che coprendo un decennio sono album che non sono paragonabili..


----------



## Hammer (28 Luglio 2015)

justice is lost
justice is raped
justice is gone


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Luglio 2015)

Il mio preferito e' Master, ma non potete parlare dei Metallica senza citare Kill Em' All! Acerbo, grezzo, ma tremendamente bello! I primi 5 dischi son capolavori, il black album un po' meno dei primi 4, ma resta comunque un signor disco.
Che band!!Li ascolto da quando ho 9 anni...Mentre i miei compagni manco sapevano cos'era la musica io ero già invasato coi Metallica


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Il mio preferito e' Master, ma non potete parlare dei Metallica senza citare Kill Em' All! Acerbo, grezzo, ma tremendamente bello! I primi 5 dischi son capolavori, il black album un po' meno dei primi 4, ma resta comunque un signor disco.
> Che band!!Li ascolto da quando ho 9 anni...Mentre i miei compagni manco sapevano cos'era la musica io ero già invasato coi Metallica


Sono d'accordo, Kill Em'All è un gran disco, l'unica pecca era che in molte tracce presentava un thrash più vicino ai Venom che a quello targato Metallica che tutti noi conosciamo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Luglio 2015)

Sono stati sicuramente una band innovativa e con un gran tiro, ma faccio fatica a definirli degli dei. Primi 4 album ottimi, di cui almeno 2 straordinari. Il resto è pressoché tutto da buttare, tranne qualche spunto dal Black album, ma poca roba. Restando nel genere preferisco gli Slayer e i Megadeth


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Luglio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Sono stati sicuramente una band innovativa e con un gran tiro, ma faccio fatica a definirli degli dei. Primi 4 album ottimi, di cui almeno 2 straordinari. Il resto è pressoché tutto da buttare, tranne qualche spunto dal Black album, ma poca roba. Restando nel genere preferisco gli Slayer e i Megadeth


Si le altre due band sono state senza dubbio continue. Ma vogliamo parlare dei Coroner che fecero un primo cd che manderebbe a casa un pò tutti?


----------



## Freddy Manson (28 Luglio 2015)

Cos'altro si può dire se non che sono fantasmagorici??? Io, sinceramente, non riesco a dire quale sia il mio album preferito perché fondamentalmente li adoro tutti. Comunque se proprio devo metterne (di poco) uno davanti dico Ride the Lightning.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Luglio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Sono stati sicuramente una band innovativa e con un gran tiro, ma faccio fatica a definirli degli dei. Primi 4 album ottimi, di cui almeno 2 straordinari. Il resto è pressoché tutto da buttare, tranne qualche spunto dal Black album, ma poca roba. Restando nel genere preferisco gli Slayer e i Megadeth



beh ma parlaimo di qualcosa di diverso.. 

Slayer sono più " estremi " ... estremi per me che ascolto i meshuggah non sono molto ma ci siamo capiti haha ..
Megadeth sono più tecnici.. si vicini ai metallica ma molto più tecnici e meno " scorrevoli " .. 

da musicista devo dirvi che li ho avuto la possibilità di vederli da " vicino vicino " un paio di volte .. come concerti li ho visti una decina .. ( si sono vecchio ) ahaha ... 

e a parte Lars che suona la batteria come me che sono chitarrista gli altri sono tutti dei grandissimi musicisti .. poi però entra in gioco la solita domanda ... chi suonava come Lars prima di Lars ? nessuno.. quindi onore anche a lui


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si le altre due band sono state senza dubbio continue. Ma vogliamo parlare dei Coroner che fecero un primo cd che manderebbe a casa un pò tutti?


 
Grandissimi Coroner, ma io mi riferivo al nucleo storico della Bay Arena


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Luglio 2015)

Be i Metallica nell'83 hanno fatto qualcosa di molto innovativo con Kill Em' All e questo è innegabile, ma non voglio parlare di queste cose. E' un po' inutile parlare di queste cose. Altrimenti inizio a parlare di quello che fecero i Death con Scream Bloody Gore e via dicendo. Fermo restando che i Coroner   

Megadeth mitici, ma pure loro hanno fatto dischi di m. basta ascoltare Risk, 13 e Supercollider. Idem per gli Slayer, Diabolus in Musica non si può sentire. Quindi diciamo che i Metallica non sono gli unici ad avere avuto il calo, certo forse hanno avuto un calo peggiore degli altri, ma diciamo che sono in buona compagnia.

Io amo follemente sia Megadeth che Slayer ed ho visto dal vivo il primo concerto in assoluto dei Big 4, nel 2010 a Zurigo. Quel giorno i Megadeth furono i migliori per distacco. Credo che ogni chitarrista debba vedere almeno una volta dal vivo Dave Mustaine, perchè come suona lui la chitarra non la suona nessuno. Un vero asso. I Metallica dal lato emozionale furono pazzeschi, dal lato tecnico (Lars e Kirk su tutti) un po' meno. Slayer visti con la formazione originale (Lombardo, Araya, Hanneman e King) pazzeschi pure loro. Insomma sono 3 gruppi diversi tra loro ma a loro modo unici e fantastici. Rust in Peace è un disco che andrebbe spacciato davanti alle scuole per far crescere bene i bambini, idem per Reign in Blood. C'è poco da dire sono band fantastiche.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Be i Metallica nell'83 hanno fatto qualcosa di molto innovativo con Kill Em' All e questo è innegabile, ma non voglio parlare di queste cose. E' un po' inutile parlare di queste cose. Altrimenti inizio a parlare di quello che fecero i Death con Scream Bloody Gore e via dicendo. Fermo restando che i Coroner
> 
> Megadeth mitici, ma pure loro hanno fatto dischi di m. basta ascoltare Risk, 13 e Supercollider. Idem per gli Slayer, Diabolus in Musica non si può sentire. Quindi diciamo che i Metallica non sono gli unici ad avere avuto il calo, certo forse hanno avuto un calo peggiore degli altri, ma diciamo che sono in buona compagnia.
> 
> Io amo follemente sia Megadeth che Slayer ed ho visto dal vivo il primo concerto in assoluto dei Big 4, nel 2010 a Zurigo. Quel giorno i Megadeth furono i migliori per distacco. Credo che ogni chitarrista debba vedere almeno una volta dal vivo Dave Mustaine, perchè come suona lui la chitarra non la suona nessuno. Un vero asso. I Metallica dal lato emozionale furono pazzeschi, dal lato tecnico (Lars e Kirk su tutti) un po' meno. Slayer visti con la formazione originale (Lombardo, Araya, Hanneman e King) pazzeschi pure loro. Insomma sono 3 gruppi diversi tra loro ma a loro modo unici e fantastici. Rust in Peace è un disco che andrebbe spacciato davanti alle scuole per far crescere bene i bambini, idem per Reign in Blood. C'è poco da dire sono band fantastiche.



più che altro i Metallica si sono un po' svenduti al music business, a differenza degli altri


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Luglio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> più che altro i Metallica si sono un po' svenduti al music business, a differenza degli altri



Insomma. Il boom definitivo i Metallica l'hanno fatto con il black album, disco più calmo degli altri, ma non commerciale. Insomma è un ottimo disco, non credo proprio che i Metallica abbiano pensato "Facciamo un black album, cosi diventiamo ricchi sfondati" per me hanno voluto fare un disco diverso per loro, è stato un cambiamento spontaneo, nulla di forzato per fare i soldi. Load, Reload e St.Anger sono dischi che hanno venduto pochissimo, anche se più calmi dei precedenti. Quindi diciamo che quella mossa non è stata geniale. Fermo restando che questi dischi per me hanno ottime canzoni come: Unforgiven 2, Hero of the Day, Fuel, King Nothing, The Unnamned Feeling, My World, Frantic. Son canzoni che a me piacciono parecchio. Il successo che hanno ora lo devono ai primi 5 dischi, che sono tutto tranne che commerciali, almeno i primi 4, il black album ha sprazzi di commercializzazione, ma nulla di che secondo me.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Luglio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> più che altro i Metallica si sono un po' svenduti al music business, a differenza degli altri


Sono d'accordo, i Metallica lo hanno dimostrato in maniera palesissima, dalla musica, facendo pezzi di facile ascolto al look tagliandosi i capelli. Per carità anche i Megadeth e gli Slayer hanno avuto i loro bassi, ma più per mancanza di idee più che altro, i Metallica invece hanno palesemente inseguito quella strada, pochi cavoli. Se il primo bassista Cliff Burton era ancora vivo (lui era contrarissimo alla commercializzazione della musica) dai Metallica se ne sarebbe comunque andato secondo me, tra l'altro ha vissuto una delle morti più beffarde di sempre, un peccato.


----------



## Hammer (30 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si le altre due band sono state senza dubbio continue. Ma vogliamo parlare dei Coroner che fecero un primo cd che manderebbe a casa un pò tutti?



Che gruppone hai citato, mamma mia


----------



## Shevchenko (31 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, i Metallica lo hanno dimostrato in maniera palesissima, dalla musica, facendo pezzi di facile ascolto al look tagliandosi i capelli. Per carità anche i Megadeth e gli Slayer hanno avuto i loro bassi, ma più per mancanza di idee più che altro, i Metallica invece hanno palesemente inseguito quella strada, pochi cavoli. Se il primo bassista Cliff Burton era ancora vivo (lui era contrarissimo alla commercializzazione della musica) dai Metallica se ne sarebbe comunque andato secondo me, tra l'altro ha vissuto una delle morti più beffarde di sempre, un peccato.



Non sono d'accordo. Load e Reload sono dischi che hanno venduto meno dei precedenti, anche se più commerciali. Per me hanno voluto provare a cambiare per motivi loro e non per svendersi. Se vuoi una risposta più dettagliata leggila alla fine della pagina 2.

Si Cliff è morto in una maniera tragicamente assurda.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Agosto 2015)

Sono stati il mio primo grande amore musicale.
IMMENSI.

Right The Lightning è il più grande album Thrash Metal mai pubblicato.


----------

